
Show HN: InstaSpy – Auto save new Instagram stories to your Dropbox - crydendev
https://instaspy.io
======
crydendev
Features:

1) Automatically download new stories from other's Instagram accounts and save
them to your Dropbox app folder (one folder per username).

2) New stories will be available in your dashboard in chronological order

------
crydendev
[https://instaspy.io](https://instaspy.io)

